# Get Bit Outdoors - 25% OFF United Composites, 25% OFF U-40, Rod Kits $19, and more!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

The best prices of the year are here! Rarely do top brands go on sale, this is your opportunity to buy some of the best blanks / supplies in the industry at a great price. 

Looking to get started or build a rod as a gift? We have complete kits $19.00!

https://www.facebook.com/GetBitOutdoors/photos/a.119287098179880/1800788066696433/?type=3&theater

Click here to see more and Save!

**Watch our Facebook Live Wednesday 11/7 at 8pm eastern and win a free set of Forecast Carbon Fiber Grips! Tell your friends and bring questions, we are happy to help!


----------

